# jessiekins1 war paint porno!



## jessiekins1 (Dec 28, 2006)

sorry about the quality of the photos. if i use the flash on my camera it washes everything out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 anyway, on to the xxx.

msfs:




lipsticks:




lipglasses, lustreglasses, lip varnish and lip stains:




face stuff:




p+p face, mascaras, liners and clear lipglass:




cremestick liners:




eyeshadows:








pigments; loose and pressed:









urban decay, nars, laura geller, clio, tutti dolci, channel, benefit, etc.


----------



## Amy_Atomic (Dec 28, 2006)

Wow that is a great collection! I love your pigments and urban decay stuff


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Dec 30, 2006)

WOWWW at all your pigments!


----------



## beyondhope1024 (Dec 30, 2006)

Wow! That is an awesome collection...I'm jealous of your MSFs...and of your lipglasses, oh, and your lipsticks too...wait, and your eyeshadows...


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 12, 2007)

stunning collection...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




MSF love


----------



## midgetfury74 (Apr 14, 2007)

wow, i love how you pressed your pigments into the pans, great idea


----------



## Jacq-i (Apr 14, 2007)

Beautiful collection! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You have a nice variety of everything.


----------



## franimal (Apr 14, 2007)

what is the lipstick with the green top?


----------



## MACisME (Apr 18, 2007)

really pretty!


----------



## glam8babe (May 9, 2007)

so jealous! i love everything


----------



## corngrl2 (May 17, 2007)

Look at all those pigments and MSFs....awesome collection !


----------



## User49 (May 17, 2007)

'Scuse me while I go change my knickers! Look at all that! Lucky u!!


----------

